# Happy Embroidery Machine Problem



## sddesigns (Aug 15, 2010)

Have been using machine for 3 years now..never had this problem....was sewing out a shirt yesterday and it came unhooped (heavy shirt) and threw the machine off line (C Error) it would not do it automatically, so I turned the wheel in the back to the "C" position, rehooped another shirt and now it won't pick up any thread...just doesn't seem to be catching the bobbin...I'm lost..help please...thanks!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know anything about Happy machines but if it isn't picking up the bobbin thread it could be the timing is off. Have you re-timed your machine?


----------



## sddesigns (Aug 15, 2010)

Nooo?? i've never had to do that..don't know how?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

It's time to call tech support then. They should be able to walk you through it.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Go to happyemb.com go to support page and download a pdf on how to adjust the timing.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

You will probably need a needle depth gage


----------



## sddesigns (Aug 15, 2010)

laz0924 said:


> You will probably need a needle depth gage


 thank you i will check the book and see if i can find anything on the subject so far i haven't


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

If you aren't a member yet, join this group. Happy machine owners group.
Happy support monitors this group and is quick to help.
happyembroiderymachines : Happy Embroidery Machines


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

maybe you bent a needle ? bent a bobbin ? can you reset the machine ? call your tech.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

buehrle said:


> maybe you bent a needle ? bent a bobbin ? can you reset the machine ? call your tech.


wOW I just saw the info online, here is the link:
[media]http://www.happyemb.com/files_tech/TR_AdjustingThreadCutTiming.pdf[/media]
I hope yo can fix it with this, because wait on the texmac technician is a pain, I been trying to get help with my machine, I did not buy my machine from them, but I thought they provide support for their products, I been sending email and calling the tech the provide service on my area and nothing.
if one day I need to buy another machine, I will never buy a happy machine, I believe this people are racist.
I'm planning to get a lawyer and suit them.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a happy 1501 and I never have a problem getting support, in fact they gave me cel phone numbers and they have called me on the weekend to resolve any issues. I don't believe they are racists at all.
Unfortunetly when some people don't get what they want they pull the race card.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

laz0924 said:


> I have a happy 1501 and I never have a problem getting support, in fact they gave me cel phone numbers and they have called me on the weekend to resolve any issues. I don't believe they are racists at all.
> Unfortunetly when some people don't get what they want they pull the race card.


I never use this card like you said, what shuld I said, I been calling my teach in my area, He can I time to show me the basic, I pay him for 3 hour, he told me before I buy this machine,that this machine was in great condition, yes the machine work fine, but I been having problem to how to set the tension and some other little issue(I paid him good for 3 hours) so after this he alway give me and excuse to come, the last time he return my call he told me " I will ask some one named Ricardo(latino) to call you, I said that's fine, Ok Ricardo call me one time, he said he will call me when he come to fl, I asked where he was located, he told me in texa, texa? I need some one to come to my house, he said, I'm going to be in florida on Friday, I will call you on thurday to confirm, Did he call me? nope.
I same an email to other people in texmac, he answer, he said I will get back to you, I going to find out about other tech close to your area, Did he get back to me? nope
So what you want me to said? I never, never use this card, I use it when it have to be play it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Where in florida are you, why don't you call happy direct, if you are having tension problems that's not so hard. Setting tension is part of being an emroiderer in other words they can't teach you the trade, you should know how to set your tensions. I suggest you take some online classes that texmac provides and it free


----------



## sddesigns (Aug 15, 2010)

THanks I know how to set the tension, the problem is, the top tread is not picking up the bobbin thread at all no matter what i set the tension on


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

did you double check the needle, groove on front if it's backwards will not pick up thread. is it all needles or just one?


----------



## sddesigns (Aug 15, 2010)

It is all the needles..was working great until the hoop came loose and i got the "C Error"


----------



## sddesigns (Aug 15, 2010)

It is all the needles..was working great until the hoop came loose and i got the "C Error"


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

call 877-335-5206 that is the number to texmac the happy factory ask to speck to Rene Rosales.
Since you didn't buy the machine from them they might charge you for the support like any other manufacturer would. I think they have a program that if you pay a certain amount they will give you support even if you didn't buy it from them. also you can join the Happy forum and ask questions for free Rene always monitors the group. happyembroiderymachines : Happy Embroidery Machines


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

laz0924 said:


> Where in florida are you, why don't you call happy direct, if you are having tension problems that's not so hard. Setting tension is part of being an emroiderer in other words they can't teach you the trade, you should know how to set your tensions. I suggest you take some online classes that texmac provides and it free


 Thank you, yes that what I'm planning to do, not even online, I want to go to nc, to take it, and yes I called but they keep transferme for the one in Fort Lauderdale, FL and he is that one that look line don't want to provide service to me.

Thank you


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> Thank you, yes that what I'm planning to do, not even online, I want to go to nc, to take it, and yes I called but they keep transferme for the one in Fort Lauderdale, FL and he is that one that look line don't want to provide service to me.
> 
> Thank you


 I'm in West Palm Beach


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

The office in Ft laud the guys name is mike hitsman he sold me my machine, he knows a lot but he is in sales thats why you have to talk to the support line they know more. I would not go all the way to NC it could be a simple problem. Did you download the manual on their site it's free. I'm in Miramar Broward County


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

laz0924 said:


> The office in Ft laud the guys name is mike hitsman he sold me my machine, he knows a lot but he is in sales thats why you have to talk to the support line they know more. I would not go all the way to NC it could be a simple problem. Did you download the manual on their site it's free. I'm in Miramar Broward County


 Yes he is the one who recommend me this machine, he is the one who came one time, I believe he is a great person, but for some reazon I notice he don't want to help me.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

sometimes I have a hard time getting hold of him also, If I have technical questions I don't bother calling him I call N. Carolina.
Which machine do you have voager or the hcd 1501?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

laz0924 said:


> sometimes I have a hard time getting hold of him also, If I have technical questions I don't bother calling him I call N. Carolina.
> Which machine do you have voager or the hcd 1501?


I have the hcs-1201, but I did not bough from him, he was who told me about this laday, who was saling this machine in naple, so after I bught it, he can one time, I treat it well and with respect, but for some reason like I said before he does not want to come, than I'm worried that something happen to the machine, than I will be stock.
One questin what program do u' use, to do your edit or text.


----------



## jssans (Sep 29, 2007)

C error is a center point error. I get them every now & again. Have you tried pressing the thread cut button? On the right side of the head on your machine is a black rubber piece that is the size of a half dollar. Remove it & look inside. The dial needs to say "270 c". If it doesn't you'll need a allen wrench to turn it till it is at 270 c. then press Thread Cut button to see if your all clear to start embroidering again.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I use stitch & sew studio plus, the program that they sell with the machine but I didn't buy it from them I bought it on ebay


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

for lettering and simple digitizing you can use embroidery magic it's like 100.00 bucks


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

laz0924 said:


> I use stitch & sew studio plus, the program that they sell with the machine but I didn't buy it from them I bought it on ebay


 which version, I saw version 1 for 399, but I believe someone from tecmac was seling me one version 2 for 500


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

laz0924 said:


> for lettering and simple digitizing you can use embroidery magic it's like 100.00 bucks


 Do you use it? do u think is good


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I paid 325.00 on ebay and picked it up locally, then I upgraded to studio plus for 280.00.
It seems to work good has some limitations at this level but it does what I need for now. Maybe I should have bought Wilcom?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

laz0924 said:


> I paid 325.00 on ebay and picked it up locally, then I upgraded to studio plus for 280.00.
> It seems to work good has some limitations at this level but it does what I need for now. Maybe I should have bought Wilcom?


 I have a demo for saw and stitch 2, I like it, it look easy to use, the only thing I don't have the money yet.
so where do you pick up your cd?


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

ebay then upgrade thru compucon which is the distributer for stitch & sew


----------



## Nicole184 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm having the exact same problem this morning. I need to finish 5 more sweatshirts for a banquet tonight. How did you fix this? Can I call you? Please I need help fast!!!


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nicole, what problem are you having?


----------

